# Types of deadlifts and squats



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 28, 2004)

What are the different types of deadlifts and their proper forms? Which muscles are more heavily targeted in the different kinds of lifts? Which kind would you recommend for the most overall power? Also, what are the best kind of squats to do for overall power (I have to use DBs for squats by the way, because I don't have a rack or a spotter)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Golden_Boy (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Squaggle, I'm not a fitness expert, but I can perhaps give you a few types of squats/deadlifts. First, there is the bent-legged version, in which you start with a thrust with your legs, followed by the straightening of the back. This virtually is an all-body workout. There is the stiff-legged version, that targets the hams and glutes, along with the lower back. Third, there is a sumo deadlift, in which your legs are spread wide apart and you do most of the lifting with the legs. 
Deadlifting is a beautiful exercise, because there is so much technique involved. Here are a few helpful tips for you for any of these versions:
1) Keep your head up, shoulders pulled back throughout the movement. Squeeze your abs when lifting, to help support the spine. 
2) Make sure your back is straight, and never arched. 
3) Especially if you are a beginner, don't rely on belts, straps, etc, to help you. They just take away the opportunities of you strengthening your stabilizing muscles, such as your abs and forearms....plus they can put you in a position where you can eventually injure yourself.
4) Look these exercises up further on the internet to make sure you got all the info on it, so you can do them properly and see results.  


Hope this helps, bro....


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Nov 29, 2004)

theres also a rack deadlift where you set the bars on the sides of the rack just below your kneecaps.


----------

